# Where to go



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

Decison has been made we are bugging in, we figure in the next couple of months we should be good for 6 months. Depending on how bad it is, no recovery TEOTWAWKI we need to get out of city (Hamilton) no property or friends with a country place. 
I am leaning towards a few provincial campgrounds but would love to hear input.( That are within a 200 k radius of where we are now.)
Or if this has already been posted I missed it?
Thanks RR


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I would expect that most public camping areas would be full of people with the same idea, I don't know the area at all but if you can find some crown land that most people don't know about you would have less competition.
Surviving with out a good solid shelter isn't much fun especially if children are involved. 
Check the web and see if there is any kind of cadastre service available for your area , then you might be able to locate some crown land that is not obvious to the general public.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

stay put, once you leave your home, rented or owned, you're a refugee and fair game for anyone, cops,crooks,beggers ect.And your home is also up for grabs once you leave it. put away all you can on thwe QT and just act like everyone else, if they're out begging or in a food line, do the same thing, blend in.JMO


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Full-blown TEOTWAWKI - it wouldn't matter where you go, the situation would be the same unless you can get out of the country and to a safer country. Is there a "safer" country than Canada?

Situation where BuggingOut is required (small nuke, industrial accident, mother-nature spankin' us again) would have you in a location about 1/2tank of fuel from home-base. There is a thread about that right now (BOL: How close / How far) and ways to locate your "perfect" BOL.

If you need a totally specific plan drawn up for BOL, I can probably help you out, but, would need some very specific information that I wouldn't be comfortable asking you on an open forum. PMs would work if you are interested ...


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

While I plan on keeping my options open, I'm not doing all this prep to become a damn refugee.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Refugee is a state of mind , having a solid bug out plan helps to keep things on an even keel, even if it is just a localized industrial accident , if you have a plan and act on it ASAP you will be gone before "I'm from the government and I am here to help" :scratch

I think if one is worried where they live is going to be unlivable then relocating has to become a priority Canucks seem to have a bit more of an option to relocate at least for a little while, I hope


----------



## dosadi (Oct 10, 2010)

roadrash said:


> Decison has been made we are bugging in, we figure in the next couple of months we should be good for 6 months. Depending on how bad it is, no recovery TEOTWAWKI we need to get out of city (Hamilton) no property or friends with a country place.
> I am leaning towards a few provincial campgrounds but would love to hear input.( That are within a 200 k radius of where we are now.)
> Or if this has already been posted I missed it?
> Thanks RR


If things go full TEOtWAWKI, then bug out is a looser as there will be tons of others with less preps doing the same.

IMHO the only viable solution for really grubby times is to live on a homestead in a small community at least a tank of gas away from any major population centers, and to be able to live as sustainably self sufficient as possible.

Not an easy answer, but those living thus will be the ones around a year after TEOTWAWKI, along with a few mutant zombie bikers and a few incredibly lucky individuals / families.

Truth is in the coming dark ages there is going to be a huge die off, perhaps 90% of mankind will go the way of the dodo bird.

Xin Loi bout that.

D


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

In a worst-case scenario...it could be winter. Cold in Canada. Cold in a lot of places. 

Consider that if your plans are to bug out. *shiver*


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

Finding oneself with no place to go, with only the resources one can carry, exposed to the weather is a major FAIL...throw in some human threat or worse weather and it's an EPIC FAIL!

That's not a viable survivalist plan. Bugging out is not a destination, it's a tertiary or lower option after everything else fails, and it's to a known destination.


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

Ok thats it Im Up the creek.....No strong will just need to re evaluate a survival plan?


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

Mutual assistance plan...

Suppose you have some tight connections in 1. Your area, and 2. Outside your region. You develop an agreement, if something happens to either of you, you go to the remaining place. This way you don't have to count on ony what you're carrying or on what might otherwise be a place that isn't secure. 

Now this can be a bit more expensive, you're stockpiling not only for you and yours, but potentially for the other people. HOWEVER, they're doing the same thing. For the person in your area, you can bulk buy item for item, 25 lbs of rice each, 15 lbs of beans each, etc. The trade off is you're buying more than you would for each site, in case someone has to bail and can't get to their stuff and move it, but it's cheap insurance that you've got a back up place to live when it gets really bad.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

We've always been of the mind that we will weather anything and we aren't going anywhere. But you know what? We recently decided that's just plain arrogance talking. Nobody knows what might be coming down the road.

We belong to a hunting/fishing type campground about 50 miles away in a very rural area and have a 14x70 mobile home on the property that belongs to us. The owner of the campground, who I have known for nearly 20 years, is one of the 2 people that I have managed to open their eyes. 
We spent this past weekend there and had some long talks with him and his wife as we sat around the campfire. We actually divulged most everything we have and do in regards to preparedness. They were stunned and had a million questions but agreed that it was a smart move. They now have a very long list of things that they want to accomplish but don't see how they could ever get to the same level as us. 
I am now going to begin transferring some of our stuff up there because we're getting a little crowded here; mostly dry goods, seeds, a couple guns and ammo. Now if we should ever have to fall back, we have a place to go where there are like minded people and supplies already in place.


----------



## PopPop (Sep 14, 2010)

How about a Bug Out analogy. - when the guys hunt the property adjacent to mine, the deer "Bug Out" of there, and I am sitting in my shooting house watching those deer looking for a safer or better place. Now this may not be a fair analogy, but not all that far off either. We are bugging in!


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> We've always been of the mind that we will weather anything and we aren't going anywhere. But you know what? We recently decided that's just plain arrogance talking. Nobody knows what might be coming down the road.
> 
> We belong to a hunting/fishing type campground about 50 miles away in a very rural area and have a 14x70 mobile home on the property that belongs to us. The owner of the campground, who I have known for nearly 20 years, is one of the 2 people that I have managed to open their eyes.
> We spent this past weekend there and had some long talks with him and his wife as we sat around the campfire. We actually divulged most everything we have and do in regards to preparedness. They were stunned and had a million questions but agreed that it was a smart move. They now have a very long list of things that they want to accomplish but don't see how they could ever get to the same level as us.
> I am now going to begin transferring some of our stuff up there because we're getting a little crowded here; mostly dry goods, seeds, *a couple guns and ammo. *Now if we should ever have to fall back, we have a place to go where there are like minded people and supplies already in place.


 I could see one, but not the other, you could be putting your preps up there and with the guns and ammo together, whoever gets there first could use your guns to keep your preps. If things went really bad, who is the owner of the land going to side with, you or one of his close relatives(sons ect.) or friends?
over the yrs, i've had many people agree with me about the economy, jobs ect and then go up the rd and tell another friend about how nuts I was.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

lotsoflead said:


> I could see one, but not the other, you could be putting your preps up there and with the guns and ammo together, whoever gets there first could use your guns to keep your preps. If things went really bad, who is the owner of the land going to side with, you or one of his close relatives(sons ect.) or friends?
> over the yrs, i've had many people agree with me about the economy, jobs ect and then go up the rd and tell another friend about how nuts I was.


I have to agree, people can be pretty "multiple personality" and verbal contracts seem to be cancelled with "I changed my mind". While the comfort of a BOL sounds good , maybe consider a buryed stash near your location or some other "secure" storage method. It shouldn't be so darn hard to be ready but :gaah:


----------



## unclebob (May 14, 2010)

If it gets bad up there you could get a airline ticket fly to mexico and cross into the USA at the Arizona border.
This way you will get aid and free stuff faster than a Katrina refugee.

Sorry I had to do it. :gaah:


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

We also will bug-in until the situation gets bad enough to warrant bugging-out (this will also give us time to get our son and daughter here). My home is not very easily defended and would not stand up to an attack by zombies or whatever. In that case, we have several bug-out options w/ multiple routes in place.



UncleJoe said:


> ...
> I am now going to begin transferring some of our stuff up there because we're getting a little crowded here; mostly dry goods, seeds, a couple guns and ammo. Now if we should ever have to fall back, we have a place to go where there are like minded people and supplies already in place.


If you have the ability, I would build a shallow false wall (using the original paneling) to hide my supplies, just in case an uninvited guest beats you there. 

Tim


----------



## thunderdan19 (Oct 12, 2010)

IMO, bugging out only works if you have a place to bug out to. Your "retreat" as it has been referred to on other sites/blogs needs to be farther from the starving urban population, more easily defended than your primary residence and stocked up. Otherwise, you are at the mercy of whoever else is "bugging out" with or without a plan.

Best option IMO is somewhere very remote or somewhere that is currently occupied by family/friends you can depend on. Otherwise, someone might beat you to it, and you'll be fighting your way into your "safe" place.


----------



## beaster (Oct 6, 2010)

IMHO, when the SHTF, shelter in place will be the only first option. That is unless you're prepared to off road to get to your BOL. The major roads will be jammed with the panicked masses or too damaged to use. Powered escape might also be moot, get yourself some mountain bikes!


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

Here's a few folks with a great idea of bugging out:

















Me? I'm going to be in my retreat already, comfy in my generator powered home, eating pop corn, watching this on FOX or CNN on whatever handheld device that is still up.

This is also what I'm wish to avoid:


























Many people will adopt this broad, loose definition of a looter: "Post disaster, a looter is anyone who doesn't belong in the neighborhood, who isn't bringing relief supplies and/or isn't an official part of the relief effort."

My neighborhood isn't a way point for anywhere. There's no reason for anyone who doesn't belong here to come...one huge difference between us and this yoho, you won't see us.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

TimB said:


> If you have the ability, I would build a shallow false wall (using the original paneling) to hide my supplies, just in case an uninvited guest beats you there.


This place is about 60 miles from the nearest city of about 50,000, is occupied year round and the owner is already well armed. :sssh: An uninvited guest would be quickly turned away or worse depending on the situation. 
Whatever I might store there in the way of firearms wouldn't be of much interest to him.


----------



## rflood (Aug 19, 2010)

Surprisingly of late my wife has gotten more into the idea of just getting a place far enough out in the country and moving there permanently (homesteading) to avoid the "getting" to your BOL and just leaving this rat race behind. Personally, I am all for it with her but the reality of it is that right now, financially we can't. My folks who love to visit us in North Carolina when the Nova Scotia winters set in have said that when they sell there home to be more fluid (financially & geographically), they would like to work with us to get a place setup and help us get to the place where we can be more financially flexible.
After doing a bunch more bug out dry runs and seeing some of the issues in GOOD, it is becoming quite apparent that where we currently live we would realistically have to bug in for an extended period of time. So, right now, where to go looks to be right where we are but with plans for a something as soon as we can really do it.


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

I plan on bugging in.... home field advantage. :sssh:


----------



## Proud_Poppa (Oct 10, 2010)

My attitude is....if you live in an area you would need to bug out from....then you need to arrange your life to leave NOW. If the area is so populated that it's going to be dangerous in a SHTF situation, then chances are it's already dangerous in a normal day to day environment. 

The time to leave such an area is NOW...while things are still relatively good...while people are NOT shooting at you! While you can make a planned and calm exit from the world of muggings, murders, and rapes to an area more like "Green Acres". 

Get your little place out in the boonies....get it set up while you can still drive to the nearest hardware store and buy things without someone shooting at you.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Proud_Poppa said:


> My attitude is....if you live in an area you would need to bug out from....then you need to arrange your life to leave NOW. If the area is so populated that it's going to be dangerous in a SHTF situation, then chances are it's already dangerous in a normal day to day environment.
> 
> The time to leave such an area is NOW...while things are still relatively good...while people are NOT shooting at you! While you can make a planned and calm exit from the world of muggings, murders, and rapes to an area more like "*Green Acres*".
> 
> Get your little place out in the boonies....get it set up while you can still drive to the nearest hardware store and buy things without someone shooting at you.


I don't believe that there really is an area like "Green Acres". I just read in the local paper this morning about a very small town about a 2hr drive SSE of Calgary. Without any details being given in the paper, a kid (man) about 20 years old was shot and killed. From the initial report, it looks like he was shot in a house and crawled out to an alley-way behind the house and died ...

I don't believe that it really matters where you live, evil will reign - it is just that in a big city, evil is concentrated just like the people in the city. Being in the boonies (forest, small-town, etc) is great ... I can't wait to get to the small town again ... but I am not going to fool myself into thinkin' that by being in small-town that I will be escaping evil.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> I don't believe that there really is an area like "Green Acres". I just read in the local paper this morning about a very small town about a 2hr drive SSE of Calgary. Without any details being given in the paper, a kid (man) about 20 years old was shot and killed. From the initial report, it looks like he was shot in a house and crawled out to an alley-way behind the house and died ...
> 
> I don't believe that it really matters where you live, evil will reign - it is just that in a big city, evil is concentrated just like the people in the city. Being in the boonies (forest, small-town, etc) is great ... I can't wait to get to the small town again ... but I am not going to fool myself into thinkin' that by being in small-town that I will be escaping evil.


I have to agree with you- I live in a 4 way stop town and we had a fella shoot his hand gun out side the small bar at the corner last year--didn't shoot anyone but easily could have. There is bad all around you just have to know it and watch for it.


----------



## ShipAhoy (Nov 3, 2008)

SurviveNthrive said:


> Finding oneself with no place to go, with only the resources one can carry, exposed to the weather is a major FAIL...throw in some human threat or worse weather and it's an EPIC FAIL!
> 
> That's not a viable survivalist plan. Bugging out is not a destination, it's a tertiary or lower option after everything else fails, and it's to a known destination.


Exactly why I plan to bug in if at ALL possible.


----------

